# Goat Health References



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Goats (General)

http://msucares.com/livestock/smallruminant/commongoatdiseases.pdf

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS-595-commonDiseases.pdf

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/library/field/herd_health99.htm

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/parasites.html#abom

CAE Specific References

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/CAE.html

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/emergingissues/downloads/prcaevinfosheet.pdf


----------

